# Ipad et iWork : travailler hors connexion.



## iMln (27 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
propriétaire d'un macbook pro depuis quelques années je pense prochainement acheter un ipad (Air 2 voire Pro...) afin de pouvoir modifier mes fichiers Numbers, Keynote, etc pendant mes déplacements sans avoir à trimbaler mon ordinateur.

Ma question est la suivante: quel est le meilleur moyen pour transférer mes fichiers de mon macbook pro vers mon ipad et inversement?
Est on obligé d'avoir un accès internet vers un cloud ou un drive pour pouvoir enregistrer depuis ipad un fichier iWork? Ou est il possible d'enregistrer le fichier directement sur la mémoire interne de l'ipad puis ensuite de le transférer vers le macbook via internet (quand on a enfin accès à un réseau) ou via clé usb?

En vous remerciant de vos conseils,


----------



## Gwen (28 Septembre 2015)

Le plus simple est de mettre ses fichiers sur iCloud, comme ça transfère d'un appareil à l'autre sans aucun souci. 

Si aucune connexion n’est active, l'iPad attendra que le WIFI soit disponible.

Par contre, il faut bien penser au temps de propagation entre les postes et surtout ne pas oublier de charger les fichiers nécessaires avant de partir.

Je fais tout comme ça et je n'ai pas de soucis particuliers.

Dans tous les cas, un simple transfert via iTunes fonctionne aussi et le fichier peut ensuite être transféré via iCloud.


----------

